# Art park in Caldas da Rainha?



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anyone have any info on a new park opening in Caldas? It has a restaurant and local artisans in it. It is not the one with the lake in the middle of it.
Thanks


----------



## stpim (Jun 18, 2009)

silvers said:


> Does anyone have any info on a new park opening in Caldas? It has a restaurant and local artisans in it. It is not the one with the lake in the middle of it.
> Thanks


the only one I can think of is near the hospital but not been to it
Ian


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Ian.


----------

